# Keeping cockatiels and budgies together?



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm looking into possibly getting a cockatiel. It would of course be quarantined and permanently housed in a seperate cage to my budgies. I'm just wondering if anyone has budgies and cockatiels living in the same room and had any issues? I'm sort of concerned about the birds nipping toes through the cage bars if say the budgies landed on the cockatiels cage or vice versa. I know cockatiels are generally quite laid back birds. Also, any issues with the cockatiels becoming less tame because they have bonded to the budgies?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As you know, cockatiels are generally speaking, a docile and non-aggressive species. But if you have them out where one can land on top of another one’s cage, one might one day end up with less toes. Especially when all the birds are mature. This happened with my parrots, but it “can” happen with any parrot species including budgies and tiels. It’s a pain to cover the bird-aggressive one’s cage when the others are out, and constantly supervise, but the other option of course, (if possible) is to have them out in separate rooms. 

*Most likely* those two species should be fine around each other, depending on individual personalities, but you probably know the budgies would be more likely to be the more aggressive ones. I’d be aware, but I wouldn’t worry.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Julie. 
My budgies even bite each others' toes if one lands on the outside of one of the cages and another is inside. 

When I had the budgies and lovebirds in the same room I had to be extremely vigilant to ensure the budgies never landed on the lovebirds' cages.*


----------

